# Shower valves, delta and kohler



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

Trying to gain a little bit of credit around here


----------



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

Nice clean work buddy


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Nice job.

In the next to last pic, should the tee on the upper shower heads been between them?

Those Delta body spray rough-in valves are a pain. I don't know if they fixed it with the new style diverter, but the old style diverter valve roughed in at a different depth than the shower valve. :furious:

Again...nice job. :thumbup:


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

I have done one of them Kholer like that before, fun stuff. Looks good, nice work.


----------



## hroark2112 (Apr 16, 2011)

Definitely looks good! 

What kind of "drive you freaking nuts" factor do you apply to estimating that install?


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

plbgbiz said:


> Nice job.
> 
> In the next to last pic, should the tee on the upper shower heads been between them?
> 
> ...


I agree, the tee could have been in the middle but it didn't effect the pressure during finish.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Looks expensive :laughing:


----------



## 1703 (Jul 21, 2009)

Nice looking work.

SO what did you do after lunch? :laughing:


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Nice looking work! :thumbup:


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

Finished product


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

:thumbup:


----------



## Plumbdog (Jan 27, 2009)

Nice work :thumbsup:


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Not just a good mechanic, MCP, but one hell of an artist as well!

:thumbup:


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Looks good. Are those shower heads mounted on the wall plastic? I installed one just like that which was a Grohe and it was cheap plastic.


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

What did you do for hot water, the one I put in we linked two tankless units together for that bath.


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

easttexasplumb said:


> What did you do for hot water, the one I put in we linked two tankless units together for that bath.


Installed a 50 gal electric for this shower, no natural gas to the house and I'm not a fan of electric on demand heaters. The homeowner already had enough money in the bathroom too.


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

Tommy plumber said:


> Looks good. Are those shower heads mounted on the wall plastic? I installed one just like that which was a Grohe and it was cheap plastic.


No they are not plastic, these are made by kohler. I would be disappointed if they were plastic, I hate installing cheap "expensive" products. :cough:grohe:cough:


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

U666A said:


> Not just a good mechanic, MCP, but one hell of an artist as well!
> 
> :thumbup:


Thank you, I have told my wife many times, it's not just plumbing, it's an art. And I am an artist! She just laughs. I do take pride in my art!


----------



## c-note (Aug 12, 2011)

that looks custom very nice


----------



## sikxsevn (Jun 23, 2009)

That looks amazing, I'm impressed. One thing though, it looks like it could have used a little more pipe support

Oh, and those Kohler body sprays are a pain in the butt to install, aren't they?


----------



## southfl plumber (Sep 4, 2011)

That job looks great nice and clean, put the same thing in a house awhile back came out sweeeeet. Love kohler products they always come out with some of the nicest trims. Again great job keep it up.


----------



## PlumberDave (Jan 4, 2009)

Sweet work! That as much of a pain was probably freak'n fun.(at least when it done.)


----------



## Nikolai (Dec 17, 2009)

Looks great! I've installed a few of them myself and there is nothing quick about it.


----------

